

Show HN: jQuery Audit – Chrome dev tools extension - zertosh
https://github.com/zertosh/jquery-audit

======
jcutrell
I am particularly happy with the implementation of this being so close
(geographically) to the tools I already use. I constantly have inspector open.

Now, the hard part will be figuring out exactly how this will fit into my
existing workflow, which currently largely relies on console.log's to
understand data and bindings (rather than element inspection).

Nice work.

~~~
film42
Give `debugger` a shot, it'll make your life so much better.

~~~
lucaspiller
Or breakpoints. With Chrome's tidying of minified code you can even use it on
production.

~~~
mattmanser
I thought source maps were in Chrome now?

I rarely have to debug on anything other than the full source so I haven't
really tried it out yet.

~~~
lucaspiller
Rails doesn't do it by default, you need extra libraries [0]. I'd also guess
most people won't put source maps on production.

[0] [http://blog.vhyza.eu/blog/2013/09/22/debugging-
rails-4-coffe...](http://blog.vhyza.eu/blog/2013/09/22/debugging-
rails-4-coffeescript-and-sass-source-files-in-google-chrome/)

